# ITT VIZ Says "All Your Domain Are Belong To Us"



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

So starting in a couple of hours the forums will only be available through  please update your bookmarks correctly. Nothing else will be changing, nothing will be deleted, all data that is here now will still be here. If something changes, it was already different... so it didn't actually change, so you can't blame the name change.  will continue to work for another 10 days or so and will re-direct you to the proper page on  however, here is your notice that it *will* stop working, so please update your links and bookmarks in that time.

For more info on this situation:


Update: The domain change has already happened. The World has not exploded.


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2011)

it has begun


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 25, 2011)

The End of the Beginning of the End is nigh.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

cool


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

The new beginning is imminent.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2011)

I can live with that


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2011)

Viz can eat a dick......


----------



## brolmes (Jan 25, 2011)

Weird that the anoouncement at the top of the page to links to this  instead of this


----------



## Bart (Jan 25, 2011)

They may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom!


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Weird that the anoouncement at the top of the page to links to this  instead of this



 Once the domain starts working by default I'll edit it lol


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2011)

So how much did you sell the domain for to them?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 25, 2011)

wut**


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm ready.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Enclave said:


> So how much did you sell the domain for to them?



Your soul plus a nickel.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 25, 2011)

Viz, you never cease to disappoint


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Your soul plus a nickel.



Heh, didn't really expect ya to answer but still wanted to ask


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the notice. *adds new link to her bookmarks*


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2011)

Curse them,

they stole it from us, those filthy little bastards, my PRECIOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS......

Gollem, gollem.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 25, 2011)

Not a big deal to me, I type that in anyways.


----------



## Bart (Jan 25, 2011)

Federer said:


> Curse them,
> 
> they stole it from us, those filthy little bastards, my PRECIOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS......
> 
> Gollem, gollem.



A wizard is never late, Frodo Baggins. Nor is he early. He arrives precisely when he means to.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 25, 2011)

I see you made the thread .

Gonna have to change my HP now.


----------



## BroKage (Jan 25, 2011)

This is gonna kill so many links.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Tazmo! I noticed while updating my bookmarks, the links in forum descriptions, i.e. how in the description of the Plaza it has -> Konoha Lounge, the link there needs to be changed over to the new domain.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Mbxx will be making everything all better later today.


----------



## Ral (Jan 25, 2011)

Brb making 1,000 threads now on the VIZ Naruto forums because I am mad.

Yes, I am mad Tazmo and you of all people should know why.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you guys realize how many NF bookmarks I have?!



Edit: Oh, shit, I have over a hundred.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Jan 25, 2011)

Viz is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Don't they realize that they are just further alienating a large fanbase by going after fans like this?


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 25, 2011)

who gives a fuck about viz

we got a good domain name, nothing of major importance changed


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

The official switch has now been made, we are now only


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2011)

ahahaha... it took me by surprise for a second there...


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

Both Tazmo and Mbxx on at the same time!

Guess the world really is gonna end soon! 

It's been foretold!


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 25, 2011)

all is good now :33


----------



## Proxy (Jan 25, 2011)

On an unrelated note, is there any word on when the other 10k posts groups are going to be restored?


----------



## Elle (Jan 25, 2011)

Change was painless... bookmark saved XD


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2011)

Hrm, just looked into it more.  So Viz strongarmed you eh?  Seems to me that they don't have much legal ground to stand on to enforce this.  I assume you're just trying to avoid a potential legal battle even though you're almost certain to win said battle?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2011)

what happened to anifreak? 

link changes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Uhm , for me it suddenly takes shitloads of time before a page loads , is that something that will fix itself or should I be afraid ?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 25, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Uhm , for me it suddenly takes shitloads of time before a page loads , is that something that will fix itself or should I be afraid ?



I keep getting logged out.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jan 25, 2011)

Better than AniFreak.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 25, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Uhm , for me it suddenly takes shitloads of time before a page loads , is that something that will fix itself or should I be afraid ?



same       .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 25, 2011)

It works fine now suddenly.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 25, 2011)

So there shouldn't be any more problems now right? lol


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: ITT Viz Says "All Your Domain Are Belong To Us"



Tazmo said:


> So starting in a couple of hours the forums will only be available through  please update your bookmarks correctly. Nothing else will be changing, nothing will be deleted, all data that is here now will still be here. If something changes, it was already different... so it didn't actually change, so you can't blame the name change.  will continue to work for another 10 days or so and will re-direct you to the proper page on  however, here is your notice that it *will* stop working, so please update your links and bookmarks in that time.
> 
> For more info on this situation:
> 
> ...



I'll update the links today. Thanks Tazmo.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Do you guys realize how many NF bookmarks I have?!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, shit, I have over a hundred.



Why the fuck do you?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 25, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why the fuck do you?



They're for the Gaara FC. And really, they're only about half of them.  The other half are in the FC, which has been deleted and is pending revision. I just hadn't added these particular links yet.  I'll have to edit the others once the FC is restored...


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2011)

almost forgot my password


----------



## Masaki (Jan 25, 2011)

Does this mean the search feature will be fixed?

Or was that done during my months of inactivity?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

That link has http in it twice and it doesn't work.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 25, 2011)

Dayam, so used to just typing "fo" into my browser and having all this stuff come up, I'm sure it will take a while for all that to stop coming up...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't wait when 4kids calls tazmo maybe we'll get a new skin out of it 

and lol at that the fact viz saw us as a threat google wise 

Tazmo maybe you should have asked viz to be a sponser and advertize here !!!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> I can't wait when 4kids calls tazmo maybe we'll get a new skin out of it
> 
> *and lol at that the fact viz saw us as a threat google wise *
> 
> Tazmo maybe you should have asked viz to be a sponser and advertize here !!!



It would be redundant to stake a legal claim over a google search issue because the new site will end up getting just as much traffic and will thus immediately take the old domain's place in the standings. Viz is just trying to wave their huge e-cock around to show off to the people uploading illegal manga thinking they'll give a darn and stop doing so.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Least it's better an anifreaks


----------



## Xerces (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, at least its still 'NF' and not 'anifreaks'. 

There is argument for a conspiracy theory on this whole situation. For example, Viz has no grounds for demanding the domain from Tazmo, and Tazmo was not obligated to give it to them. Logically speaking, one would have to assume that this whole situation was influenced by the personal agendas of both Viz and Tazmo. 

But who really cares, its still NF.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 25, 2011)

I had to log in again, is there still problems?


----------



## Para (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx will be making everything all better later today.



I'm filled with confidence.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2011)

So why are people making a big deal out of this again?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx will be making everything all better later today.



Does that include the FC's?


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> So why are people making a big deal out of this again?



I'd say because it's completely unnecessary, biased and a flaunt of power, just because you can do something. I don't particularly care about the domain name change. But I dislike it because it's unnecessary and does no good. In fact, it only makes people angry.


----------



## Ral (Jan 25, 2011)

You need to make an Mbxx FC to get all your precious FC's back.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2011)

So when are the rest of the threads coming back


----------



## Ceria (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> The official switch has now been made, we are now only



Just wait until this place outshines their forum again, same shit all over again. 

which it probably will tomorrow.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice... I like it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Tazmo, while you are here can you fix this simple problem with the Akatsuki skin?


----------



## True (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweet, better than AniFreak by far. I'm good with this. 

Now let's hope they don't pull the same thing again.


----------



## Para (Jan 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Tazmo, while you are here can you fix this simple problem with the Akatsuki skin?



or give the currently active admins the permissions to be able to fix stuff at will.

Sorry to keep pushing this, Taz, but when only two relatively inactive admins have vital powers it makes the staff's job very difficult.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 25, 2011)

So other than the address change there's nothing we need to worry about?

I don't see what the big deal is....


----------



## Parak111 (Jan 25, 2011)

The EVIL Viz at this moment:

[YOUTUBE]cNbULYVbiRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 25, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I keep getting logged out.



Same here - happened just now... :/


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo-san is it that Viz feel unimportant because your forum steals all there thunder and they have Super Ultra Mega Butthurt


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Just going to say this here. According to what I'm hearing, this wasn't actually Viz's decision. From what I've heard this way a case of the copyright company saying, "You must do this or you will lose your copyright all together". I don't know exactly how accurate it is, but talking to admins on the other forum in the past, it does sound like it could be the case. I disagree with it fully personally, and either way, someone is flaunting their power unjustly.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone who keeps getting logged out it is probably just due to old cookies. You can clear your cache completely by pressing ctrl + f5 (command + r on Mac) and you will likely not get logged out anymore.


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Anyone who keeps getting logged out it is probably just due to old cookies. You can clear your cache completely by pressing ctrl + f5 (command + r on Mac) and you will likely not get logged out anymore.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 25, 2011)

Every time I get logged out I think I've been banned or smth.


----------



## Felt (Jan 25, 2011)

I forgot what skin I was using before, it changed back to Orange and now I can't remember.  What is life.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't smoke so much weed then Hollie =0


----------



## Ricky (Jan 25, 2011)

VIZ has its own forum?

lol what

when did this happen


----------



## Felt (Jan 25, 2011)

Didi said:


> Don't smoke so much weed then Hollie =0



No


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2011)

At least we're no anifreaks 

Viz really does need to fuck off.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> VIZ has its own forum?
> 
> lol what
> 
> when did this happen



a while back

i think they only have 25k members though


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2011)

Ramona said:


> No



The next thing you'll forget might be the url of this forum


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jan 25, 2011)

Raid on Viz forums, anybody?


----------



## blue berry (Jan 25, 2011)

Then Viz will get angry and try and take away the new NF


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

The mods on the VIZ forum even seem sympathetic to our issues right now. There is an ongoing thread about this happening. Our issue is with VIZ itself, not their forum dwellers. And we should act accordingly to who our problem is *really* with and find a way to let them know we're not all happy.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> The mods on the VIZ forum even seem sympathetic to our issues right now. There is an ongoing thread about this happening. Our issue is with VIZ itself, not their forum dwellers. And we should act accordingly to who our problem is *really* with and find a way to let them know we're not all happy.



Wait, what is _our_ probably with Viz exactly? Viz made baseless demands and *you* obliged.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 25, 2011)

In the words of Mel Gibson, directed at Viz. 

"FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!"


----------



## Space (Jan 25, 2011)

why is the link directing to


tis not working yo


----------



## Elle (Jan 25, 2011)

They've got a supportive thread [supporting us - NF's views on this ] over on the Viz naruto forums.  That's nice to see .


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

Domain name =/= website.


----------



## Space (Jan 25, 2011)

Elle said:


> They've got a supportive thread [supporting us - NF's views on this ] over on the Viz naruto forums.  That's nice to see .



noooooo don't go over to Viz's forum!!!!! it's their sneaky way to increase their traffic, luring us with a stupid thread!!!


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Xion said:


> Domain name =/= website.



i was talking about the website


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

So  has switched over to  now and I have a marathon post that you can read if you care.


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> So  has switched over to  now and I have a marathon post that you can read if you care.



It looks broken atm.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2011)

Xion said:


> It looks broken atm.



Broken how?


----------



## Xerces (Jan 25, 2011)

Works fine for me


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

Xion said:


> It looks broken atm.



works just fine


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Broken how?



Worked fine in IE, but Firefox gave me this beautiful piece of junk code.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I even disabled AdBlock for it.

I might have other weird settings, didn't restart, etc. and I didn't really try anything else, but just wanted to show it.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 25, 2011)

i am using firefox and it works so it might be somethig else


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2011)

I spent all day clicking names and links so they'd be darkened, then I was just logged out so they're back to light


----------



## kidloco (Jan 25, 2011)

wow.. what just happen? but now is more easy to get the link to before XD


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2011)

so you did switch over to anifreak I'm not really noticing a difference

I was curious though if you did fight it Tazz and you won the right to keep your original domain name..couldn't Viz just get all petty and demand that US web providers block the site? I mean you might loose a good deal of traffic from that if its at all possible


----------



## blue berry (Jan 25, 2011)

Some of the Viz forumers are starting to put their defences in case users here start raiding their forum...


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 25, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble with spoiler tags since the domain name change?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: ITT Viz Says "All Your Domain Are Belong To Us"



Tazmo said:


> So  has switched over to  now and I have a marathon post that you can read if you care.



Do I have make an account over at anifreak.com to post comments and to check profile etc because it asks me login to do anything (read profile, post comments etc). See the quote below. 



> You will need to be logged in to view and post comments for this news article.



I can however read your article regarding the Viz Media, but I'm not able to read or even click on popular news topics.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 25, 2011)

Tazmo, what exactly are the main site accounts for? What can I do by making one?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

If anyone here is stupid enough to raid their forum, I will kill you in your sleep.

Let's not be immature little pansies about this whole situation, raiding their forums doesn't really benefit our reputation towards them or anyone else on the net by any stretch of the means, and God forbid I'm going to be part of a forum that does it, I will straight up leave this place if anyone decides to so much as remotely attempt to clutter their forums up with spam. An active petition like this where bitching is kept to a minimum is about all we can do in this situation.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok could someone please explain to me how and why my account isn't working?


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

> If anyone here is stupid enough to raid their forum, I will kill you in your sleep.



I guess you'll have to kill me then.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I guess you'll have to kill me then.



I hope for your sake you're trolling me right now.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2011)

Unfortunately raiding Viz's forums is too tempting for me.  I can not resist.


----------



## Alien (Jan 25, 2011)

Trolling or not, just kill him. No-one cares.


----------



## redkk95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Excuse me, but just putting my opinion in here. 

As a Viz forum member, even I am appalled by their act. If you do look at the Viz thread regarding this announcement, MOST Viz forum members are appalled by this as well. My point being, this is the sole responsibility of the Viz company, and if you feel that you need to say anything on the forums, PM it to the administrators. Viz is pretty pissed about this too, and I was actually quite angry upon confirming this for myself, as I know it just furthers the tension between the two forums. 

Anyways, what I'm trying to get across here is that the Viz user base is innocent. However, Viz itself is not. If you wanna take it up with them, the user base probably doesn't give a flying fuck (some of us might even appreciate it). Oh, and if you didn't raid our forum it would be MUCH appreciated, seriously. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2011)

For God's sake, let's not go apeshit over this and do something we'll regret...just yet anyways



Eternal Fail said:


> I guess you'll have to kill me then.



Do realize how utterly stupid that sounds. What good is going to come from you going over there and trolling them. 

Nothing that's what.

The majority of the people on that forum have nothing to do with this at all, and you're going to go and attack them for something the company did

It's going to do nothing more but turn the Viz forums against us....which we may or may not want to do


----------



## Danchou (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuck Viz and affiliates.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> For God's sake, let's not go apeshit over this and do something we'll regret...just yet anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, there's not anything a single member here could do to make turn me against you all. I can't speak for the whole forum. Though, I do agree that nothing good would come out of a raid. Much like nothing good comes out of this atrocious copyright claim.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone planning to go to Viz Forums and raid is a complete retard.

There is no pint. It will not accomplish anything. It will only hurt our reputation and everyone will think you are stupid.


----------



## redkk95 (Jan 25, 2011)

I mean, you guys are SERIOUSLY gonna go out of your way to go to another forum and commit completely POINTLESS acts of possible flaming and/or trolling, just to get back at not them, but the COMPANY for forcing you to change your domain name? If I could, I would reinstate your old domain name to decrease tension, but unfortunately I can't do that. If you want something to be done about it, feel free to take it up with Viz executives, but not our forum.


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

Maikeru Shinigami said:


> Well, someone is butthurt. But from what I've heard, it's not Viz, that's butthurt, but the copyright company. It's apparently a forced lawsuit. I find it idiotic myself, either way,  I'm not sure whose dumb idea this is. Believe whatever you want though. I don't know the overall opinion, but the majority of the forum on Viz, finds this stupid as well.



How do you survive over there? There's no unique avatars, it's like you're #8514. 

But anywho, yes there are people here who think that raiding Viz forums will solve all their problems and such but I think most sensible people realize that Viz forums are not responsible for it and that even the admins over there likely no nothing considering it probably comes from Legal. Viz isn't a little company after all. So not much that can be said or done except more outcry, though it is just a domain name.

Though I see the "heart" behind their movement to raid and plunder! They feel slighted by Viz and feel that NF has been raided by Viz forum goers in the past. They also see the ideological threat that Viz's forums pose. A forum of Orwellian control, devoid of the culture and freedom that has made this into one of the bigger forums in the world.

They must fight! If not for themselves...for the ideals that NF was founded upon! Money!~ FREEDOM!!!!


----------



## redkk95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Xion said:


> How do you survive over there? There's no unique avatars, it's like you're #8514.
> 
> But anywho, yes there are people here who think that raiding Viz forums will solve all their problems and such but I think most sensible people realize that Viz forums are not responsible for it and that even the admins over there likely no nothing considering it probably comes from Legal. Viz isn't a little company after all. So not much that can be said or done except more outcry, though it is just a domain name.
> 
> ...



As to the lack of custom avatars, it really isn't that much a big deal if your well known. I mean, I can probably say that I'm decently well known on the forums, but Maikeru Shinigami is probably a name on the Viz forums known by a good 95% of the active population, if not more. The active population of Viz's forum is actually quite small compared to here, and it's not too hard to become well known fast.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 25, 2011)

redkk95 said:


> Excuse me, but just putting my opinion in here.
> 
> As a Viz forum member, even I am appalled by their act. If you do look at the Viz thread regarding this announcement, MOST Viz forum members are appalled by this as well. My point being, this is the sole responsibility of the Viz company, and if you feel that you need to say anything on the forums, PM it to the administrators. Viz is pretty pissed about this too, and I was actually quite angry upon confirming this for myself, as I know it just furthers the tension between the two forums.
> 
> Anyways, what I'm trying to get across here is that the Viz user base is innocent. However, Viz itself is not. If you wanna take it up with them, the user base probably doesn't give a flying fuck (some of us might even appreciate it). Oh, and if you didn't raid our forum it would be MUCH appreciated, seriously. Thank you for your time.



^Dont believe a word he says.


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone may need to check the link. When i tried, it lead me to 
	
	



```
http://http//narutoforums.com/showthread.php?t=697311
```

extra http and // snuck in, causing page to load blank.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

redkk95 said:


> As to the lack of custom avatars, it really isn't that much a big deal if your well known. I mean, I can probably say that I'm decently well known on the forums, but Maikeru Shinigami is probably a name on the Viz forums known by a good 95% of the active population, if not more. The active population of Viz's forum is actually quite small compared to here, and it's not too hard to become well known fast.



I highly doubt Xion formally believes in what he's saying, he's prone to joking around with a lot of members from what I've seen


----------



## redkk95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Xerces said:


> ^Dont believe a word he says.



And why do you find me so untrustworthy? If you don't believe me, check the Viz forums for yourself.

EDIT: Oh, and also, if you think neg-rep phases me, I honestly don't care about rep. So, neg me till I'm blue (or, red rather), but it won't bother me. I only care about coming to a peaceful resolution.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2011)

Viz is an extremely uptight forum your not even allowed to curse there..they seem to want the bulk of their members to children preteen and teens...why they would possibly feel threatened by an obviously more mature..oriented board where the bulk of the content has virtually nothing to do with naruto..and ranges from politics..to movie to well what ever the bathhouse discusses is beyond me

but just FYI those who are planning on raiding the forums or attacking their servers..there are I think staff members on the Viz Moderation team that are actual officially paid employee's from the viz company that keep an eye on content and what have you...giving these guys a chance to document any vandalism or attack will and thus provide a real tangible justification for them to go after tazz and the staff..is pretty damn reckless 

although I share your feelings..we're being bullied for the cred of some stupid juvie board that's not even a serious forum..is fucking asinine


----------



## Xion (Jan 25, 2011)

redkk95 said:


> As to the lack of custom avatars, it really isn't that much a big deal if your well known. I mean, I can probably say that I'm decently well known on the forums, but Maikeru Shinigami is probably a name on the Viz forums known by a good 95% of the active population, if not more. The active population of Viz's forum is actually quite small compared to here, and it's not too hard to become well known fast.



I just despise any site that locks down a semblance of "humanity."

I mean it's a corporate forum, so I didn't expect much to begin with and it looks pretty cool. Surprised that they let people discuss scans, so that's a good point considering it's pretty much blatant copyright infringement lol.

But there is something fundamentally better about a site like this. Not only does it have lots of activity with lots of topic areas, it also is rather lenient. I mean you know it's a great forum when it can develop its own memes and terminology that can be taken for granted in an animu world. 

And yes, lacking sets is bad. What is the rationale behind that? To disallow people who might make a bad set and disturb someone's eyes? 

Idk, I see a place for a forum like Viz's, but they will never be as big or popular as here because they are so much stricter. I mean here adults can come and talk about anime, porn, news, debates, technology, drugs, etc. without many limits and for the most part everything flows nicely. Whereas Viz's forum seems to be a lot more geared towards children.

I accept we are a mini-4chan to some degree, but that is why we are so popular. That is why YTMND is so popular. And honestly we are a lot more controlled.

I feel for newbies who come here and get negged and flamed, but we all were newbies at some point, even Zaru. There are plenty of nice people here as well.

But tl;dr and in short, haters gonna hate who raid Viz forums. They shouldn't. We should all love each other. 



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I highly doubt Xion formally believes in what he's saying, he's prone to joking around with a lot of members from what I've seen



There's a time and a place for everything. Just because I joke and troll somewhat doesn't make me any less nice to those who like Happy. 

Aye!


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2011)

redkk95 said:


> And why do you find me so untrustworthy? If you don't believe me, check the Viz forums for yourself.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and also, if you think neg-rep phases me, I honestly don't care about rep. So, neg me till I'm blue (or, red rather), but it won't bother me. I only care about coming to a peaceful resolution.


I read more of "Tazmo, make me a mod", "Tazmo, tell mbxxx to give us the FCs back", "Tazmo, we want the Shonen Jump Heroes Skin back " and "forums.[inserteusernamehere]fan.com" "Tazmoney, how much $$$ did viz give to you" than "Let's troll viz forum".

So, don't worry about it yet.

Just kidding about the yet  welcome to NF


----------



## Untitled (Jan 25, 2011)

And what's this about reputation, raiding is one thing but why should NF, which has over 20,000,000 posts, give a shit about what Viz thinks. Viz should fear NF, not the other way around.


----------



## True (Jan 25, 2011)

Untitled said:


> And what's this about reputation, raiding is one thing but why should NF, which has over 20,000,000 posts, give a shit about what Viz thinks. Viz should fear NF, not the other way around.



Mhm. Domain or not, this site is 10 times bigger and more known than theirs. Not bragging, but this is a fact.

Their users and mods are really friendly though, so no need to raid of course. They're innocent. Like others said, taking anything up would be with Admins, but this doesn't seem to be a problem anymore, except AniFreak kind of really doesn't appeal to me. =/ Oh well.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Xion said:


> How do you survive over there? There's no unique avatars, it's like you're #8514.
> 
> But anywho, yes there are people here who think that raiding Viz forums will solve all their problems and such but I think most sensible people realize that Viz forums are not responsible for it and that even the admins over there likely no nothing considering it probably comes from Legal. Viz isn't a little company after all. So not much that can be said or done except more outcry, though it is just a domain name.
> 
> ...



I have a few reasons myself. I really really dislike the strict language and image rules. Though that's more of a company thing than mod/admin decisions. Most of us don't give a shit about language and hate image rules. Of course, even then, I barely ever enforce rules already. What I like about the place is the members mostly. I made a lot of friends over there before I knew this site even existed. I also like the RP system, which I practically own over there, and can pretty much whatever the hell I want with. I'm also a quasi-admin, so my opinion is heard a lot more than most, which is nice. My main role is bitching at mods and infractors for being too strict about things that don't require strictness. But yeah, I like a lot of the users on a personal level. Not so much that I dislike those here, but I know more there.

It also seemed like it had a more laid back environment, and nicer people, which I've liked. But, the more I come here, the more it seems many of the members here are nearly as cool as the members there. It's more a matter of having a lot of friends there.

I like this site on a basis of image and language rules, cause I don't have to restrain myself at all. Which I even barely do there. At first, I was really into making sure rules were followed. Then I noticed that the admins don't have all that high of standards on there, and I eventually became one of the more lenient people there. I actually bitch at people about how strict they can be a lot of the time. Then I figured why the hell do I need to enforce rules that I don't have to, when I can just not give a damn and the admins really don't care if I do about those things? I mostly just do RP things with my powers nowadays, or give other people chances with them. And why not? It's not like any huge consequences are going to be given to me for what I do. And even then, who cares? It's not like I'm living forever anyways. So, I only use my power when I have to, to make sure that I can keep them and continue having fun with it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

redkk95 said:


> And why do you find me so untrustworthy? If you don't believe me, check the Viz forums for yourself.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and also, if you think neg-rep phases me, I honestly don't care about rep. So, neg me till I'm blue (or, red rather), but it won't bother me. I only care about coming to a peaceful resolution.


 
Ignore Xerces, he's a babbling idiot who doesn't make sense half the time anyways, even I can't comprehend what he's saying most of the time despite his proper use of the language.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2011)

Raiding other forums just makes you look like a immature jackass

Or some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from /b/


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I doubt it...it's the first thing that comes up from a google search irregardless...
> 
> Kinda like the Viz forums is the first thing to pop up when you search for Viz forums...
> 
> Though we all know that's not the rason for them doing that in the first place is anyways


But if you search naruto forum both are within the first three results and our forum is above their's. Oh well its their problem now.


Xion said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Don't tell Viz you.
> 
> We finally get our own domain name and it doesn't sound like some bestiality site.


How would you know that it sounds like some bestiality site


----------



## redkk95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Xion said:


> I just despise any site that locks down a semblance of "humanity."
> 
> I mean it's a corporate forum, so I didn't expect much to begin with and it looks pretty cool. Surprised that they let people discuss scans, so that's a good point considering it's pretty much blatant copyright infringement lol.
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean. I mean, the Viz forum is generally a forum directed towards teenagers. Simple as that. And, in all honesty, I appreciate the rules and strict (or not so much) rules against cursing and excessive trolling, flaming, etc. Maybe I find some rules quite absurd, yes, but overall I enjoy the set of guidelines. I mean, seriously, I don't want to see someone say "Fuck you" to me or another person in any section. And, you're completely right. Viz and here are two COMPLETELY SEPARATE FORUMS. Not only are they not corporately related, but Viz is DEFINITELY directed towards teenagers, and this place definitely adults. I am a teenager, so that may be the reason why I prefer the Viz website. But, there is no reason to hate on each other. I appreciate your understanding. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Viz is an extremely uptight forum your not even allowed to curse there..they seem to want the bulk of their members to children preteen and teens...why they would possibly feel threatened by an obviously more mature..oriented board where the bulk of the content has virtually nothing to do with naruto..and ranges from politics..to movie to well what ever the bathhouse discusses is beyond me
> 
> but just FYI those who are planning on raiding the forums or attacking their servers..there are I think staff members on the Viz Moderation team that are actual officially paid employee's from the viz company that keep an eye on content and what have you...giving these guys a chance to document any vandalism or attack will and thus provide a real tangible justification for them to go after tazz and the staff..is pretty damn reckless
> 
> although I share your feelings..we're being bullied for the cred of some stupid juvie board that's not even a serious forum..is fucking asinine



Let me tell you this as short as possible: I am fifteen. I am a Moderator on the Viz forums. I DEFINITELY don't get paid.


----------



## redkk95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, hopefully my attempts of calming down the situation tonight have at least progressed everyone closer to coming up with a peaceful resolution. Good night, farewell, so long.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2011)

redkk95 said:


> Let me tell you this as short as possible: I am fifteen. I am a Moderator on the Viz forums. I DEFINITELY don't get paid.



I'm aware of that but there are company men who watch that site  and any raid would be a perfect validation to shaft this forum even more  and there are also other little Gems that might of changed since my last visit.. chiefly you guys having the right to look through our PMS..and stuff

so you'll have to forgive me if I'm not too trusting of Viz's staff

edit and to be fair Red I actually sort of understand Viz's silly censoring of foul language..the age group that forum caters too are teen agers and preteens and that's when your usually first discovering the ability to drop F bombs en masse...and then you wanna curse nonstop because you know..you can get away with it..now

so...yeah you get that ignorant profanity..not that artistic cursing that comes by being a grown up seasoned Veteran of the bad words  but other then that its an idiotic policy


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe the admins are the only ones who can read PMs over there. I know as a quasi, I still can't read them, unless I just don't know how to do it. I'm not sure how often they use the power, or if they use it.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 25, 2011)

The Viz forums are THAT strict on censoring? I need to pay the Viz forums a little visit and drop some F-bombs for the lulz.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: ITT Viz Says "All Your Domain Are Belong To Us"

From what I heard only members with green names aka admins are the ones who work for Viz like SageNaruto and Shryse etc.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

No, we aren't that strict. We aren't supposed to allow the f-word, but that's a 'legal' thing. Apparently law gets butthurt over the idea that 13-15 year old kids are going to see something that their parents probably yell at each other every day.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2011)

Maikeru Shinigami said:


> No, we aren't that strict. We aren't supposed to allow the f-word, but that's a 'legal' thing. Apparently law gets butthurt over the idea that 13-15 year old kids are going to see something that their parents probably yell at each other every day.



Doesn't the auto system also censor out other site names as well, unless thier abreviated? I know that happened to me several times, when I still frequented the site.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 25, 2011)

this shit is hilarious... I should read these forums more often


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2011)

Ultimania said:


> The Viz forums are THAT strict on censoring? I need to pay the Viz forums a little visit and drop some F-bombs for the lulz.


F bomb =


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 25, 2011)

Maikeru Shinigami said:


> I believe the admins are the only ones who can read PMs over there. I know as a quasi, I still can't read them, unless I just don't know how to do it. I'm not sure how often they use the power, or if they use it.



that's extraneously strict and pointless though and they do use it I got into what they considered a "flame war" which was really just aggressive debating no cursing or insulting or anything...the thread got closed then we carried it on over PM..and he got butthurt cried

and I was tolds "after reviewing your PMS between yourself and this poster your guilty of flaming" or something

a site that does not allow cursing I can sort of tolerate but a site where my pms are watched..I try and type up say "mangafox" and it EVEN CENSORS THE DAMN SITE NAME..for christs sake

thats a tad bit too strict fer my tastes and it's a shame we're being forced to name change for a site as tight fisted as that


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 25, 2011)

> Anyways, what I'm trying to get across here is that the Viz user base is  innocent. However, Viz itself is not. If you wanna take it up with  them, the user base probably doesn't give a flying fuck (some of us  might even appreciate it). Oh, and if you didn't raid our forum it would  be MUCH appreciated, seriously. Thank you for your time.




Wasn't it some of your own staff who raided this place not to long ago?



> this shit is hilarious... I should read these forums more often


Tell me about it.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Doesn't the auto system also censor out other site names as well, unless thier abreviated? I know that happened to me several times, when I still frequented the site.



It censors a lot of words, like shit and whatnot. Though, we allow most words in context. We aren't allowed to allow fuck, cunt or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)(got). The latter of which I argued against disallowing. Most of the words are censored for 'safety'. I cuss in all of the RPs and Fanfics I do, and no one says shit. I've had people tell me I was abusing my power to curse. But is it abuse if I'd let anyone say it? Some people get really butthurt over petty word, which I find idiotic.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that's extraneously strict and pointless though and they do use it I got into what they considered a "flame war" which was really just aggressive debating no cursing or insulting or anything...the thread got closed then we carried it on over PM..and he got butthurt cried
> 
> and I was tolds "after reviewing your PMS between yourself and this poster your guilty of flaming" or something
> 
> ...



I agree on that. I had someone report a PM to me the other day. I usually give one of two responses.

1. You responded to them. Why should I care?
2. Don't get butthurt. Ignore their ass.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 25, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Wasn't it some of your own staff who raided this place not to long ago?
> 
> Tell me about it.


Finally someone says it like it is.

Some mods took part in that "raid", that Red guy just said above that his fifteen and a mod, and guess who was raiding. It's pretty bull imo.
So untrustworthy teens get modship, great


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 25, 2011)

Indeed.  Great example they provide.

Now those same mods are trying to stop the situation from getting anymore heated.  I suppose that's what they are meant to do but it's just funny to me that they partly created it in the first place.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 25, 2011)

Untitled said:


> Finally someone says it like it is.
> 
> Some mods took part in that "raid", that Red guy just said above that his fifteen and a mod, and guess who was raiding. It's pretty bull imo.
> So untrustworthy teens get modship, great


 
Okay, and that means it's worth it to raid their boards as well? You are all far more immature than I give you credit for. I gave this board the benefit of the doubt, but it looks like all of you are hopeless.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 25, 2011)

Replaced the link in my favorites. I'm all set.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Indeed.  Great example they provide.
> 
> Now those same mods are trying to stop the situation from getting anymore heated.  I suppose that's what they are meant to do but it's just funny to me that they partly created it in the first place.



Yes because giving Viz evidence that we are willfully sabotoging thier forums is such a wonderous thing to do.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 25, 2011)

> Okay, and that means it's worth it to raid their boards as well? You are  all far more immature than I give you credit for. I gave this board the  benefit of the doubt, but it looks like all of you are hopeless.


No, no, no.  I was merely pointing out to him what happened in the past whilst mocking him at the same time.

All this really calls for is for us to sit back and laugh.  Laugh at the sheer hypocrisy of the whole situation and how largely overblown it's gotten.

It's particularly amusing to me since I sort of initiated the raid on our site by the viz forumers by negging someone.  That someone got butthurt and went to get their friends.  Just to give you an idea of how utterly pathetic this whole situation is.



> Yes because giving Viz evidence that we are willfully sabotoging thier forums is such a wonderous thing to do.


Ah, but I never said that anyone should raid.  I only pointed out an amusing hypocrisy in the persons statement.

They are a mod who participated in the raid ON OUR FORUM.  Aka they wcame over here in droves and spammed and did stupid shit.  Now they are trying to diffuse the situation and I find this back peddling amusing.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 25, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Indeed.  Great example they provide.
> 
> Now those same mods are trying to stop the situation from getting anymore heated.  I suppose that's what they are meant to do but it's just funny to me that they partly created it in the first place.


They give modship left and right there, people who can't even speak proper English, I don't mean the casual "I don't use capitals," I mean "i m a spr kwl mod".


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Okay, and that means it's worth it to raid their boards as well? You are all far more immature than I give you credit for. I gave this board the benefit of the doubt, but it looks like all of you are hopeless.


It wasn't that, I didn't say anything about me or NF raiding them, their own staff and mods were taking part of _their_ raid _here_, that's all I said.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 25, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> No, no, no.  I was merely pointing out to him what happened in the past whilst mocking him at the same time.
> 
> All this really calls for is for us to sit back and laugh.  Laugh at the sheer hypocrisy of the whole situation and how largely overblown it's gotten.
> 
> It's particularly amusing to me since I sort of initiated the raid by negging someone.  Just to give you an idea of how utterly pathetic this whole situation is.



Our members at Viz shouldn't get so damn tense over a little neg rep. Though there are many times where people get oversensitive about stupid things. It's kind of idiotic and humorous how big those situations turn out sometimes, all over something stupid.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

> Again I'm not trying to say you shouldn't be pissed.



Thank you for that insightful post.  :33

But I don't see the scenario happening as you described.  Viz is just butthurt over NF being so awesome.


----------



## HK Toma RNK (Jan 26, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Thank you for that insightful post.  :33
> 
> But I don't see the scenario happening as you described.  Viz is just butthurt over NF being so awesome.



Honestly, I'm sure most people there are too busy doing their jobs to care.  The few employees I talk to semi regularly seem to be fine with this place.

Again people liking naruto is good for viz.  People being on ANY forum with naruto in the name is good for viz, it increases brand recognition and therefore can lead to sales.

This really strikes me as a Legal Dept thing that came from an outside source, not a top down decision.

I have no proof of this, but it is my inclination given my few year history working with the company.

I have no idea if the insights I provide ACTUALLY help or make anyone feel better, but I thought I would get some of the knowledge in my head out in the open.

Also I am accepting bets before someone says I work for viz and does the whole "LIES LIES LIES" thing and tries to set my house on fire.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Jan 26, 2011)

If it made sense, it probably wouldn't be a law. Since law and society lacks common sense and logic in many cases. I don't know much about law, only that it's a bitch.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2011)

Maikeru Shinigami said:


> If it made sense, it probably wouldn't be a law. Since law and society lacks common sense and logic in many cases. I don't know much about law, only that it's a bitch.



This actually tends to happen a lot.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Okay, and that means it's worth it to raid their boards as well? You are all far more immature than I give you credit for. I gave this board the benefit of the doubt, but it looks like all of you are hopeless.



Hey, stfu. 

Posts were obviously made in jest. It's obvious the forum had nothing to do with this.




Untitled said:


> They give modship left and right there, people who can't even speak proper English, I don't mean the casual "I don't use capitals," I mean "i m a spr kwl mod".



 We've had some... interesting mods of our own. XD



> It wasn't that, I didn't say anything about me or NF raiding them, their own staff and mods were taking part of _their_ raid _here_, that's all I said.



When did this occur?  This is interesting.


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2011)

Maikeru Shinigami said:


> If it made sense, it probably wouldn't be a law. Since law and society lacks common sense and logic in many cases. I don't know much about law, only that it's a bitch.



Obviously. 

Maybe I am just discontent with jurisprudential theory in general (namely morality-based laws, which I feel government has no role in enforcing), but the striking dichotomy between what is on paper and the reality is quite amusing.

That's the wonderful thing about the Internet. On teh Interwebz I have a sopabox to express how I truly feel, then back in reality I'm programming at a large corporation being professional and polite. 

But I don't think this issue is as big as some make it out to be. Yes, I think copyright law is far overreaching (probably in line with a lot of techies, I guess you can partially thank Slashdot) and that "infringing copyright" is not stealing but this domain issue is really just a name. I don't see Viz as being angry at the forums in general and even if we have to change our name, we will still exist. I think it's ludicrous and without justification, but certainly not the worst thing for the forum or even the worst thing legally.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Fortunately we don't fall under the craziness of US Copyright Law. VIZ is not even claiming copyright infringement in any legal matter, they aren't attempting to sue us, etc., they are just trying to say that the domain should be theirs because it's confusingly similar to naruto.viz.com


----------



## HK Toma RNK (Jan 26, 2011)

Xion said:


> That's interesting and I think a further cogent point as to why copyright law needs to be reformed. Even as a programmer and content artist, I can say that's just ridiculous. The fact that they have to "ignore" the reality of the situation until their hand is forced is a rather sad commentary on the state of the legal and regulatory system.



Yes, copyright law is stupidly broken.  Another example.

To get an avatar approved, Viz has to get permission for that exact image from it's licensor in japan.  They have been trying for 8 months to get another batch of stock avatars approved but from what I can gather (no one told me straight out) after like 4 hours of making the documents and legal forms for permission the guys in japan couldn't be bothered to call back with approval.  So Viz had to do nothing.  If they had gone through anyways they could both loose their distribution rights AND be sued by the japanese license company.  And apparently japan has a habit of NAILING semi-progressive companies with fines cause they can't hit places like NF.

Playing by the rules sucks.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

I have gone ahead and changed the domain because WIPO (World Intellectual Property Organization) and ICANN received a complaint from VIZ Media, which they paid $1500 to file, and thus they are entitled to an arbitration hearing that will take place in mid-February to determine if their case has merit, and whether or not ICANN should strip the domain from my ownership, and give it to theirs. Because they don't follow any particular set of rules, and one can't really look at their past decisions for precedent, it was the safer move to make the change to make the switch far in advance, than at the last minute if we happen to lose the arbitration hearing, and thus the domain. There's no way of knowing which way it will go. Read up on UDRP filings (which is what they did):


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait why did they spend a grand and a half when you complied?  Really Viz?  Slurping so much schlong right now.


----------



## HK Toma RNK (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I have gone ahead and changed the domain because WIPO (World Intellectual Property Organization) and ICANN received a complaint from VIZ Media, which they paid $1500 to file, and thus they are entitled to an arbitration hearing that will take place in mid-February to determine if their case has merit, and whether or not ICANN should strip the domain from my ownership, and give it to theirs. Because they don't follow any particular set of rules, and one can't really look at their past decisions for precedent, it was the safer move to make the change to make the switch far in advance, than at the last minute if we happen to lose the arbitration hearing, and thus the domain. There's no way of knowing which way it will go. Read up on UDRP filings (which is what they did):



I have dealt with ICANN a few times in my professional career, and would rather never do so again.  Since I haven't said it here, I am sorry you had to go through all this shit.  If you ever need a guy who can talk to a guy at viz (and it's before I go back to afghanistan again, in a month or so) shoot me a PM on vizs forums.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

They spent the $1500 to file the complaint. They never personally contacted me or made any attempt to do so. They never sent a DMCA, C&D, etc. or followed other standard measures of complaining about a copyright / trademark. They filed it. ICANN then informed GoDaddy, who informed me.

They could have saved $1500 by just asking me, I'm sure.

However, it is beyond OBVIOUS they want the domains for their own purposes, because they want the traffic we generate.


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Wait why did they spend a grand and a half when you complied?  Really Viz?  Slurping so much schlong right now.



They did it before he complied. Hence him complying.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

So the influx of Viz forum members were checking the status of mbxx to see how often he actually gets online to see if it was worth asking you Tazmo!  Somehow, it's all mbxx's fault...


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Honestly probably not, because of these issues. At best, we keep the domain and it keeps feeding traffic to the new site. Worst situation right now is we lose the domain, but the majority of people still know well in advance where to find us. Best case is we win, and everyone still knows where we are.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing as how viz.satansanus.org has sent their ambassadors to try to delude us about their intentions, I suppose that most of the members here would like one or more of our staff members to register there as well in order to spread our message of peace. I realize that as the active staff's spokesman and Tazmo's cousin I would likely be the favored candidate for such a mission. 

Though I do not feel worthy, I suppose I would have no choice if called to service. v_v


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Seeing as how viz.satansanus.org has sent their ambassadors to try to delude us about their intentions, I suppose that most of the members here would like one or more of our staff members to register there as well in order to spread our message of peace. I realize that as the active staff's spokesman and Tazmo's cousin I would likely be the favored candidate for such a mission.
> 
> Though I do not feel worthy, I suppose I would have no choice if called to service. v_v


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought FGT was going to kill you. I opened the champagne too soon


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 26, 2011)

HK Toma RNK said:


> Okay guys I just wanted to chime in for a quick minute here as someone who's been involved with viz and its policies on the forum for quite a while....
> ...
> So custom avatars would either need to be manually approved by an admin staff or can't happen at all. Presently it can't happen at all there are numerous other things involved as well such as naruto images if they didn't come specifically from an official visit rip. It opens up copyright issues again (as editing an image in ANY WAY without the japanese content holders consent.)



Since when is this about avatars?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Seeing as how viz.satansanus.org has sent their ambassadors to try to delude us about their intentions, I suppose that most of the members here would like one or more of our staff members to register there as well in order to spread our message of peace. I realize that as the active staff's spokesman and Tazmo's cousin I would likely be the favored candidate for such a mission.
> 
> Though I do not feel worthy, I suppose I would have no choice if called to service. v_v



You're so selfless. 

Mbxx was on there ranting earlier lol


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

narutoforums.com

i don't mind at all
thanks for showing your balls and stuffing viz's face with them, taz


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> I thought FGT was going to kill you. I opened the champagne too soon



I am invincible.



> Mbxx was on there ranting earlier lol


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx was on there ranting earlier lol


please
don't say the name of the Beast.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx was on there ranting earlier lol


Hahaha. That I've got to see. I wonder if his English is better or worse when he's angry?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 26, 2011)

disgonbgud.jpg


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> narutoforums.com
> 
> i don't mind at all
> thanks for showing your balls and stuffing viz's face with them, taz



Well, at worst everyone gets what they wanted (no AniFreak, haters , it's gonna be a big site one day I guarantee it lol) and VIZ has to pay another $1500 to try and steal this domain from us, too.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hahaha. That I've got to see. I wonder if his English is better or worse when he's angry?


did you see those old angry german kid videos
did you hear him use english in it

i can picture him yelling 





> WIR MUSSEN DIE VIZ AUSROTTEN


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hahaha. That I've got to see. I wonder if his English is better or worse when he's angry?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Well, at worst everyone gets what they wanted (no AniFreak, haters , it's gonna be a big site one day I guarantee it lol) and VIZ has to pay another $1500 to try and steal this domain from us, too.


lmao

now this forum sounds more official than ever
;_; awesome.

anyways today all of my cookies were erased all of a sudden while i was replying to a thread, twice
was this due to the change or something D:


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Jesus. Yeah, here's a secret video of Mbxx on the VIZ forums

[YOUTUBE]PbcctWbC8Q0[/YOUTUBE]

"You'll not get us!" at 1:10


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Mbxx loves NF.  pek

I feel so much better about NF's future knowing that we have such a wonderful head admin.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

Hee hee hee.

He's just as unintelligible as usual.

I love him for caring, though.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

^actually yes, his caring makes up for his mistakes at times





Tazmo said:


> Oh Jesus. Yeah, here's a secret video of Mbxx on the VIZ forums


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Mbx.


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> lol Mbx.



His raging shows us that he actually cares about NF. 

I want to nuzzle his little head against my bosom and stroke his hair :33


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> ^actually yes, his caring makes up for his mistakes at times
> at 0:26
> 
> that's how i imagine he submits his posts sometimes
> ...



0:26 is him saying "Fanclubs?! STOP ASKING FOR THE FU*&!& FANCLUBS!"


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> His raging shows us that he actually cares about NF.
> 
> I want to nuzzle his little head against my bosom and stroke his hair :33


i want to do different things
things of unspeakable perversion and hate yet with a sliver of love

mbxx will be my illiterate yet loved retarded brother with which i will engage in an act of vile i*c*st

;_; mbx-kun.



> 0:26 is him saying "Fanclubs?! STOP ASKING FOR THE FU*&!& FANCLUBS!"




"I WILL SPLIT THEM MYSELF!"
"DON'T TOUCH THEM STAFF, DO NOT FUCKING TOUCH THE THREADS"
"AGHVBZJHSBDJFKBDKBDJKBBDJMXKVBJLDNBKJ"


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

For like the first time, I'm waving my NF flag proudly right now.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> For like the first time, I'm waving my NF flag proudly right now.



Ok, Mrs. Obama.


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hahaha. That I've got to see. I wonder if his English is better or worse when he's angry?



The name was Mbx, but that couldn't be him. The English was near perfect.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Ok, Mrs. Obama.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Oh Jesus. Yeah, here's a secret video of Mbxx on the VIZ forums
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PbcctWbC8Q0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "You'll not get us!" at 1:10




Never thought this would happen.
Making fun of Mbxx


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Xion said:


> The name was Mbx, but that couldn't be him. The English was near perfect.



I can assure you it was! I even spelt coalition for him.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

Mbxx shows more dedication on another forum about NF than he does on NF for NF

MF


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

He's not just going to come out and tell us he loves us.

He'll just make sure no other bigger fellow can claim us for his own.

Or at least give him a piece of his mind if he tries!


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

If Mbxx's ego kills him before I do, what is the probability that I will carry on his E-massive ego? I can't abort you know. 

Though like I said before I am more willing to host them images externally on my hosting server or you can let me peak at that Styles & Templates option via Admin CP and I can do Mugen's job 9000 times faster.

I also just noticed that we type in the same format, skipping lines and everything! Am I your dupe by any chance?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

I _might_ if you could promise that you could do it *over 9000* times faster.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Also if you re-design our main banner to say "The first and best (not owned by VIZ) NarutoForums" for a laugh. 

We may as well have fun with it here and troll them.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I _might_ if you could promise that you could do it *over 9000* times faster.



*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]kQ5s1YBpvx4[/YOUTUBE]




Somebody had to do it


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I _might_ if you could promise that you could do it *over 9000* times faster.



If you really are serious I will accept and get on to what the members want on this forum. That includes the ShonenJUMP HEROES skin and whatever else needs to be done. But ONLY if you are being serious and not trolling me.



Tazmo said:


> Also if you re-design our main banner to say "The first and best (not owned by VIZ) NarutoForums" for a laugh.
> 
> We may as well have fun with it here and troll them.



Consider it done. 

*watches the angry raging German kid video*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

We will give the people what they want! 

Assuming they really do want and demand things you've made


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> We will give the people what they want!
> 
> Assuming they really do want and demand things you've made



Yes we Do, we all DO Dammit!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

GREEN BEAST OF KONOHA PLEASE.  WE'VE BEEN ASKING FOR YEARS


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> We will give the people what they want!
> 
> Assuming they really do want and demand things you've made



*shouts something back at you in German*

They'd probably hate my shit but I bet if it comes from what they like I won't get stoned.

So when do we start?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

DO IT NOW TAZMO!!!

Give Ral the power!!!


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

I can upload anything to the AniFreak (deal with it! the domains older than most of you !) servers that we can link to from here, images, etc. You can PM me a link to a ZIP file with all the files etc. and I'll upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

is it a good time to ask for modfucks now


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

What an awful time for Raiden to be banned and Heero to be inactive


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

What about a work friendly "stealth skin ?


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I can upload anything to the AniFreak (deal with it! the domains older than most of you !) servers that we can link to from here, images, etc. You can PM me a link to a ZIP file with all the files etc. and I'll upload them tomorrow.



But I want to make skins and upload the ShonenJUMP HEROES XML I had just pulled out of my folder. 

Or are you just saying the images and I can get that power to create beautiful skins?


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Mider T said:


> What an awful time for Raiden to be banned and Heero to be inactive



Someone could always try to contact Raidong on msn or something.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> But I want to make skins and upload the ShonenJUMP HEROES XML I had just pulled out of my folder.
> 
> Or are you just saying the images and I can get that power to create beautiful skins?



That could be arranged.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Lets not get too excited.  Mbxx said that he'll upload the ShonenJump Skin a while back and then he just...forgot I guess.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> What about a work friendly "stealth skin ?



Like the "no skin" option?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Like the "no skin" option?


boring and too bland
something better can be made tbh


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> That could be arranged.


is it that easy to become a mod

heavens!
i mean no, i passed that rank already 

but lol wow
grats ral
a green name is you


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> That could be arranged.



On one condition: We listen to what the members want and team up with the Graphics members to see what sexy things they come up with? Like a contest and we can vote on official banners? 

I have four years of Vbulletin Admin CP experience and I won't let you down! (unless I'm carrying you too high up).

Is asking to be put in Mugen's Usergroup where he gets that cool color too much?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

For April Fools Day we need a seemingly harmless work / school skin that randomly pops up naughty images every once in awhile. 

Good thing Mbxx loves you guys too much to let me do this.


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Like the "no skin" option?



Uhm, i can't find that option broski


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> For April Fools Day we need a seemingly harmless work / school skin that randomly pops up naughty images every once in awhile.



Rotating banner images will do the trick!

Now you got me excited man I want to do this NOW.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> Uhm, i can't find that option broski


it's a usergroup


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> Uhm, i can't find that option broski



Group Membership compadre


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuck me, i'm such a dumbass. 

My bad


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Watch me remake that awesome ShonenJUMP HEROES skin in under 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

you know what i would like

a new naruto skin (i love this colour scheme so no alterations! )
or banner
or both

naruto is the only one that has a pre-timeskip banner 

get papa kenneth some hot stuff.


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> you know what i would like
> 
> a new naruto skin
> or banner
> ...



All I need is the power and I can make that un-limp feeling go away for years to come.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo, while you are at it give the active admins more power.  It'll make life easier.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll get you set up with that tomorrow. I _probably_ won't forget.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm still going to stand here and envy you for getting it this easily, ral
i'm standing
right


X

here


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I'll get you set up with that tomorrow. I _probably_ won't forget.



How do I remind you?

A Web Design major like myself can split time into seconds and split seconds into time freezing seconds. 



Kenneth said:


> i'm still going to stand here and envy you for getting it this easily, ral
> i'm standing
> right
> 
> ...



You KNEW this was coming Kenneth, the gods on NE have spoken of my name many times.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll stand on "W", right next to Kenneth


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

And the only reason I'm so trusting is because I think you're smart enough to know you don't want Mbxx pursuing you with all his gusto and Germanic rage.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I'll stand on "W", right next to Kenneth


a toast to mider

the only one who cares


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> And the only reason I'm so trusting is because I think you're smart enough to know you don't want Mbxx pursuing you with all his gusto and Germanic rage.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcctWbC8Q0&[/YOUTUBE]

I think we got the point the first time around.

Again, I wont let you down Tazmoney.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

tazmo x kenneth

a one-sided pairing

kenneth x banana w kenneth

canon as fuck


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> tazmo x kenneth
> 
> a one-sided pairing
> 
> ...



Cannon ass fuck


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> tazmo x kenneth
> 
> a one-sided pairing
> 
> ...



I bet we can badger those fellow Admin's of mine on NE to make us that time skip banner of Naruto.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> How do I remind you?
> 
> A Web Design major like myself can split time into seconds and split seconds into time freezing seconds.



Za Warudo?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> I bet we can badger those fellow Admin's of mine on NE to make us that time skip banner of Naruto.


i'm happy (yay skins) and sad (easy power, wut) and horny (naruto skin*), ral
leave me alone for a couple of minutes


*in every sense of the word. papa's getting it on (with his hand )


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

I very much like the direction this thread has taken.



> Eternal Fail, Kenneth, Mider T, Tazmo , Ral+, Amrun, ryanjm, 王志鍵



Admin us all.  :ho


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Za Warudo?



WHRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!



Kenneth said:


> i'm happy (yay skins) and sad (easy power, wut) and horny (naruto skin*), ral
> leave me alone for a couple of minutes
> 
> 
> *in every sense of the word. papa's getting it on (with his hand )



Kenneth, we didn't mod you on NE for nothing you know.

Please, TEACH ME THE WAYS.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 26, 2011)

This thread is a lot funnier than I expected.

I have a new respect for Taz.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 26, 2011)

While we're talking about skins, can somebody please take care of the 'f' in the Akatsuki skin


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> WHRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


em fucks me over every time i try to mod
the only time he didn't was when someone else banned that moron in my place, and i had to wait months to see that happen

i can't mod if my decisions are being altered behind my back tbh, so i just went inactive and visit you guys once in a while

i do have  a lot of rep, there... so not all is bad
thanks, madai


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

If all goes as well, someone please VM me and tell me if I have THE POWER.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> While we're talking about skins, can somebody please take care of the 'f' in the Akatsuki skin



I saw that around when it was first created LOLOLOLOL.

All I would simply need to do is remove that letter from the Header portion of the skin.

Easy as Kenneth fapping to Naruto.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo is a pretty cool guy.

Funny as well, this is a pleasant surprise seeing how a lot of people made him out to be a nazi or something.


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Tazmo is a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Funny as well, this is a pleasant surprise seeing how a lot of people made him out to be a nazi or something.



My thoughts about him after this incident has changed so much that I completely forgot what VIZ Media is.

He is a very generous soul.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> All I would simply need to do is remove that letter from the Header portion of the skin.
> 
> Easy as Kenneth fapping to Naruto.


why would you do it seven times in an hour


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

i like tazmo more than before too

but he ignores my messages of love on his profile  tazmo we had a thing going here and then bam


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Tazmo is a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Funny as well, this is a pleasant surprise seeing how a lot of people made him out to be a nazi or something.



I would actually pay good money for someone to make a good "Tazmo reacts to VIZ Media's claim" video portraying me as Hitler from the movie Downfall.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

and then i wish i had paypal.
i'll do it for free, one day


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> why would you do it seven times in an hour





Kenneth said:


> i like tazmo more than before too
> 
> but he ignores my messages of love on his profile  tazmo we had a thing going here and then bam



Because clicking "Continue" 7 times faster the server will implode.

I just think the Admins just look at VM's and lol.



Tazmo said:


> I would actually pay good money for someone to make a good "Tazmo reacts to VIZ Media's claim" video portraying me as Hitler from the movie Downfall.



If I do that and I post it on the VIZ Naruto Forums then will I get more than just skin access?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

the viz forum reminds me of another forum i moderate. actually, three out of 5 forums i mod/admin on remind of the viz forum.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> and then i wish i had paypal.
> i'll do it for free, one day



I wish I had money to deposit into paypal


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> Because clicking "Continue" 7 times faster the server will implode.
> 
> I just think the Admins just look at VM's and lol.
> 
> ...


no, he's actively ignoring me  but that's okay
i talked to the supreme cheese as if we were equals

i have done well, ral

also the stocks you gave are meh
i'll dish out my own stocks and fix you your set


... but i'll wait to see if you get modded, then i'll start on it


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I wish I had money to deposit into paypal


i wish i could help you.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

See now, even I'm afraid to troll Mbxx by making the parody of him. He's been in a lot better of a mood lately for whatever reason, but I'm thinking he'd still kill me. He knows where I live!! How's that for frightening?!!


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Grow some balls.  Mbxx is harmless.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

I repeat: he knows where I live!


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Grow some balls.  Mbxx is harmless.



Fail you're the biggest pussy on NF. Stop trying to act tough and go play CS like a good boy.


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> See now, even I'm afraid to troll Mbxx by making the parody of him. He's been in a lot better of a mood lately for whatever reason, but I'm thinking he'd still kill me. He knows where I live!! How's that for frightening?!!



So does this mean that if you give me that power tomorrow he'll know where I live?!

Oh dear god that cannot happen to me right after I come back from an 8 hour college course. 

Promise me protection and free wifi!


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> I repeat: he knows where I live!



Learn some martial arts.



Alien said:


> Fail you're the biggest pussy on NF. Stop trying to act tough and go play CS like a good boy.



I'm trying to be manly.


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Tazmo is a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Funny as well, this is a pleasant surprise seeing how a lot of people made him out to be a nazi or something.



Well he only comes around the forum once every 3 years and hardly ever interacts with members for more than a day's time then. So he's a bit of an enigma. A Mystogan before he became Jellal if you would.

Plus the man is of legends! Legends far and wide across teh Interwebz. We still don't know if he has mortal form or if he is a Legion consciousness inhabiting multiple servers. All that is know is that he is both hated and loved, existing and non-existing; wherever you may turn your head online his tendrils might have reached there at one point. He is the moot of animu. The Master behind the Veil. He is...Tazmo!


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Xion said:


> Well he only comes around the forum once every 3 years and hardly ever interacts with members for more than a day's time then. So he's a bit of an enigma. A Mystogan before he became Jellal if you would.
> 
> Plus the man is of legends! Legends far and wide across teh Interwebz. We still don't know if he has mortal form or if he is a Legion consciousness inhabiting multiple servers. All that is know is that he is both hated and loved, existing and non-existing; wherever you may turn your head online the tendrils of Tazmo might have reached there at one point. He is the moot of animu. The Master behind the Veil. He is...Tazmo!


  i swear i could hear the lyrics of the darkwing duck intro, right now


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Rather unfortunately I don't know how hated I am anymore. My hate site gave up on hating me long ago and is now just focusing on trying to get donations for hosting manga. I almost wish there'd be a new outlandish rumour some time to make me feel better about myself. Like people still cared


----------



## Amrun (Jan 26, 2011)

No hate, only love for Tazmo.  I posted it on your wall so it is 100% proooved.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

lol you should post that I paid them to stop. Or better yet that it was all my master plan. It's all actually quite a genius scheme. I make a website going on about how dumb and bad Tazmo is for hosting manga and asking for donations for server costs. Then, people who don't like him for whatever reason join. A couple years later I start hosting manga and asking for donations, hoping nobody will notice. I then own BOTH! and chortle all evening.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo:  You are getting married to Mbxx.  That is enough to hate you.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Eternal Fail:

So he finally Announced it eh?


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> lol you should post that I paid them to stop. Or better yet that it was all my master plan. It's all actually quite a genius scheme. I make a website going on about how dumb and bad Tazmo is for hosting manga and asking for donations for server costs. Then, people who don't like him for whatever reason join. A couple years later I start hosting manga and asking for donations, hoping nobody will notice. I then own BOTH! and chortle all evening.



I saw  in a dream I had back when I first joined NF! Usually dejavu is always bad but I sense DOUBLE DAH MONAYE HEADING OUR WAY $$$. 

We both think alike in many ways, I can almost vision us dethroning Mbxx and officially take over the Internet.

Looks like 2011 is the year of many possibilities and less harassment to upload skins.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

tazmo x ral


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Bring back the FC's and i'll make a Tazmo and Mbxx (or Tazmo and Ral) FC.

I'll sweeten the deal by throwing in several hundred gigabytes of Asian porn.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not going to lie.

German Burger King is by far better than American or Canadian.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oh yes.



How interesting. 

When is the date planned for it?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if it was asked, but will the Akatsuki skin be fixed?


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> tazmo x ral





Alien said:


> Bring back the FC's and i'll make a Tazmo and Mbxx (or Tazmo and Ral) FC.
> 
> I'll sweeten the deal by throwing in several hundred gigabytes of Asian porn.



I bet I can convince Mbxx once I challenge him to a...ADMIN CP BATTLE.

First one to restore the FC's wins.



Tazmo said:


> I'm not going to lie.
> 
> German Burger King is by far better than American or Canadian.



Add along 9,000 hungry ghetto people and a faulty kids toy that don't even wind up. This is my America Tazmo, one I did not wish for. 



Proxy said:


> I'm not sure if it was asked, but will the Akatsuki skin be fixed?



I'll get them both fixed at the same time.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oh yes.



B B But I like Tazmo x Ral better.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I'm not sure if it was asked, but will the Akatsuki skin be fixed?



What exactly is wrong with it? 

Seems fine to me.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

And yes I did hand out my first rep points like ever to Eternal Fail for posting that. Probably one of the best things that has ever existed on the internets.


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> B B But I like Tazmo x Ral better.



Tazmo hates me though. 



Dripping Illusions said:


> What exactly is wrong with it?
> 
> Seems fine to me.



A random "f" shows up to the left of the banner on top of the black background when using certain browsers to my understanding.

Almost want to complete it myself.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 26, 2011)

I want Tazmo rep.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2011)

In b4 sexy time


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> And yes I did hand out my first rep points like ever to Eternal Fail for posting that. Probably one of the best things that has ever existed on the internets.


curse you, eternal

that is a fucking rare rep
a unique rep

... it was my goal 
eternal makes uchihas run in fear


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Soooo...

How much do you Actually rep for Tazmo? 

inb4 repseal


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> Tazmo hates me though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up he's been talking to you and even gives you skin powers
canon as fuck
as canon as naruto loving sasukeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Soooo...
> 
> How much do you Actually rep for Tazmo?
> 
> inb4 repseal


weaksauce 400-ish?
it's the name that makes the difference


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> Tazmo hates me though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn't do it with mine.
I guess maybe only with FF?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> weaksauce 400-ish?
> it's the name that makes the difference



Aa, I see.


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Mbxx


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> It doesn't do it with mine.
> I guess maybe only with FF?


it's almost a meme in itself for firefox users

i think that removing it will remove the legend
don't do it ral
we need that f, the f is us
we, are "f"


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> shut up he's been talking to you and even gives you skin powers
> canon as fuck
> as canon as naruto loving sasukeeeeeeeeee



We'll he hasn't made it official yet so I can only assume he has no interest in marrying me at all. 



Dripping Illusions said:


> It doesn't do it with mine.
> I guess maybe only with FF?



I have so many theories for this issue that it's not even funny. 

It hasn't happened on my FF but does on Chrome.

EMERGENCY EDIT: I was trying to listen to the members but I always listen to you before them...this is tough cookies...


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Alien said:


> Mbxx


I've always thought Mbxx looked like this:
And the naruto is the forums


----------



## Alien (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> I have so many theories for this issue that it's not even funny.
> 
> It hasn't happened on my FF but does on Chrome.
> 
> EMERGENCY EDIT: I was trying to listen to the members but I always listen to you before them...this is tough cookies...



It only shows up in certain sections on my firefox. Like in the lounge for example.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> I have so many theories for this issue that it's not even funny.
> 
> It hasn't happened on my FF but does on Chrome.
> 
> EMERGENCY EDIT: I was trying to listen to the members but I always listen to you before them...this is tough cookies...



Maybe it's just the browser model.


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Find fffffffaldo!



I want to be as bold as my ambitions are once I'm done with these ocular tasks.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't remove the f


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

A little birdie already told me not to remove the "f" because it is symbolic, dearest cousin of mine.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

did you just call me a little birdie


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

If I said yes would the fact that I'm going to feature your hardness himself in my next film help you not kill me?

Erotica Naruto.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> If I said yes would the fact that I'm going to feature your hardness himself in my next film help you not kill me?
> 
> Erotica Naruto.


kenneth used calm mind



kenneth used harden
kenneth used explosion
anger fainted
kenneth grew to level 100


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> kenneth used calm mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye yo Ken if anything happens when I'm gone or Tazmo did his magic trick, please do VM me bro.


----------



## Brigade (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> A little birdie already told me not to remove the "f" because it is symbolic, dearest cousin of mine.



I can't see it anyway so it doesn't really affect me either way.


----------



## Rache (Jan 26, 2011)

classic alien.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> We've had some... interesting mods of our own. XD


 I bet, but not like this. If you get to know one of the mods, hell go there for a week and pretend to be their "Forumz gfz" or whatever the hell, you'll become a mod instantly. I swear there are ten year old's running that forum.


> When did this occur?  This is interesting.


Like last week, some mods decided to "raid" NF, gave me some lulz.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo, I don't know if you are trolling, hopefully you are, but under no circumstances do you give out skin powers to some random fuckstick who tells you that your dick tastes like peppermint.

You give them to *Gooba*. You know -- the long-serving, responsible admin who's been requesting them from Mbxx for two years.

Please don't make me stomp on your balls the way I periodically have to stomp on Mbxx's. That kind of thing gets my shoes dirty.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2011)

What S_S said.  I like Ral and all but give the power to Gooba even if you were trolling Ral.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2011)

Naruto Forums is WAY better than Ani Freak, so thanks for showing Viz balls of steel.


----------



## Shanman (Jan 26, 2011)

*Support the reddit*


----------



## Judecious (Jan 26, 2011)

Sometimes a few pages go blank(but it can be fixed if you reloaded them)


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo, there is something wrong with the forum.

could it be the thing you just did?


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got a 503 error but it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2011)

..........viz is shit


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

Please post all of your forum technical problems the technical problems thread.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 26, 2011)

do you speak german tazmo?


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jan 26, 2011)

Bart said:


> They may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom!



*Alba gu BRAAATH!!!* 
-----------
 Anyway what's this all about? Why the domain change?


----------



## Ral (Jan 26, 2011)

Tazmo was trolling me wasn't he?

No ShonenJUMP HEROES skin I'm guessing...


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jan 26, 2011)

What is this anyway?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> Tazmo was trolling me wasn't he?
> 
> No ShonenJUMP HEROES skin I'm guessing...



        .


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2011)

Ral said:


> Tazmo was trolling me wasn't he?



Tazmo's legend lives on.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

Ral said:


> Tazmo was trolling me wasn't he?
> 
> No ShonenJUMP HEROES skin I'm guessing...



No, I intend on letting you have your skin. But people told me not to make you Admin! You are being sabotaged!


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Tazmo can listen to reason.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't sabotage.

My job on the staff is telling people the things they need to hear even if they don't want to.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

Sabotage! lol

Mr. Smasher, though, I am interested in this other person you mentioned as well. Mayhaps you can PM me with your suggestion.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

?

Give him more powers please.  I want it to happen.  Others do too.  And it would make life much easier for us.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 27, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ral (Jan 27, 2011)

Other staff members should go first though, didn't know Gooba was asking for more Admin powers for 2 YEARS haha. Handle him first though.



Tazmo said:


> No, I intend on letting you have your skin. But people told me not to make you Admin! You are being sabotaged!



It's seriously up to you, I already said that I was willing to re-make and create skins and I'll hold to that despite what "other" people are saying about me. 

I'll send those images to you though! Remember to check your PM box.


----------



## Felt (Jan 27, 2011)

It shouldn't be a case of going "first".  The current admins should be the only ones considered.


----------



## Ral (Jan 27, 2011)

Ramona said:


> It shouldn't be a case of going "first".  The current admins should be the only ones considered.



I would think that all Admins had their complete powers but sadly I didn't know that they were actually restricted on power as far as permissions go.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 27, 2011)

Why couldn't this rule be made in 2012? Since majority of people thinks the world will end next year.


----------



## Felt (Jan 27, 2011)

Majority of people? lol

Nobody sane believes it...


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 27, 2011)

So now that this "problem" is fixed, can we go back to restoring FC's?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 27, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Majority of people? lol
> 
> Nobody sane believes it...



This.

I don't know a single person who honestly believes that, and the only ones who mention it mention it jokingly


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 27, 2011)

Well thank God we solved that.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

I wasn't even aware that anything needed solving.


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2011)

So it was all a joke huh


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

I have offered Mbxx to take him back to the Burger King where we first met if he fixes the fanclubs. He claims he is working on it, and has only 166 to go.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

Shouldn't be too long then.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

Indeed, the man loves a good Whopper.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Tazmo.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

Also, please enjoy our new Favicon.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

Too small to enjoy.

EDIT:  Just noticed.


----------



## Ral (Jan 27, 2011)

I knew it was going to be something related to your Avatar!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2011)

Dammit Tazmo


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

CHOUJI IS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2011)

You and your addiction to lard


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Also, please enjoy our new Favicon.





Tazmo said:


> CHOUJI IS EVERYWHERE




why would you do this. it's a N A R U T O forum! where's my naruto icon???


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

It's certainly not about Naruto, it's a general forum about the "Naruto" series of which Chouji is practically the main character and a near shoe-in for next Hokage. You'll see! One day I'll be vindicated!


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It's certainly not about Naruto, it's a general forum about the "Naruto" series of which Chouji is practically the main character and a near shoe-in for next Hokage. You'll see! One day I'll be vindicated!


----------



## Alien (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It's certainly not about Naruto, it's a general forum about the "Naruto" series of which Chouji is practically the main character and a near shoe-in for next Hokage. You'll see! One day I'll be vindicated!


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2011)

...




wat


----------



## Ral (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if Mbxx will ever notice the change in favicon?

More German rage I predict?


----------



## Xerces (Jan 27, 2011)

Not a fan of the Chouji icon. 

Anyways, *Tazmo* should just troll the shit out of the Konoha Library. I'm curious to see how many people would suck up, knowing they cant do shit.


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Not a fan of the Chouji icon.
> 
> Anyways, *Tazmo* should just troll the shit out of the Konoha Library. I'm curious to see how many people would suck up, knowing they cant do shit.



What the hell man

Don't talk like that.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see how my scenario is any more unlikely than other predictions.  And we didn't have a Favicon before so you can't like this one less than the last one. Liars. The anti-Chouji is strong in this thread.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

It isn't anti-chouji; it's pro...this thing:


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, well, vBulletin sucks.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2011)

sodoesurface


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just kidding Tazmo I <3 you. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't push me! I'll do it!!


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2011)

DO IT

DOOOO IT


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 27, 2011)

You maniac!


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks better than the current one 

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOLOLOL JK, seriously, just no


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think he'll do it Spy!


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> It's certainly not about Naruto, it's a general forum about the "Naruto" series of which Chouji is practically the main character and a near shoe-in for next Hokage. You'll see! One day I'll be vindicated!



I thought this was a forum about Japanese fish cakes. 

What the hell is the "Naruto" series? :amazed


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Don't push me! I'll do it!!



Sakura won't create enough backlash.  Sasuke on the other hand...


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know, I think Sakura would do it. Although it wouldn't be quite as ironic as having Sasuke's image next to "Naruto Forums."

But seriously Tazmo, do it.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Would love the Sasuke one.


Anyway glad the name change of the forum was not extreme. Would have loved to see Viz's faces when they see the change. Talk about shooting yourself in your own foot.


----------



## Rose (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh loool Chouji. Tazmo you funny.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo, doooo it. Chouji favicon would be amazing.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Don't push me! I'll do it!!



  Yes, please do.


----------



## Kage (Jan 27, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Don't push me! I'll do it!!



you monster!


----------



## Xerces (Jan 27, 2011)

Do it Tazmo.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Forums.ChoujiFan.com make it happen.


----------



## Xion (Jan 28, 2011)

CHANGE THE ICON! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD CHANGE IT BACK! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Ral (Jan 28, 2011)

Make it a rotating favicon so you can troll fandom for the lulz.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Tazmo said:


> Don't push me! I'll do it!!



do that and i'll destroy this forum


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2011)

alisha said:


> do that and i'll destroy this forum


You and what army


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2011)

you obviously do not know of me and my power


just stand away


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2011)

Fear her.

She has a screwdriver.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2011)

I was fond of the VB symbol.

But if you must change it Tazymo, make it something everyone can get behind like say


----------



## Alien (Jan 28, 2011)

^

I like it.


----------



## Elle (Jan 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I was fond of the VB symbol.
> 
> But if you must change it Tazymo, make it something everyone can get behind like say



Like this idea too XD


----------



## Ral (Jan 28, 2011)

Tazmo has to FTP dat icon and then .ico it because the Internet doesn't like .png.

Thus we can conclude that the Internet is racist.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 28, 2011)

Zombie Itachi said:


> ahahaha... it took me by surprise for a second there...



 Oh you!

but anyways what trully happened? Did Viz media contacted tazmo or something?


This is a very good idea


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2011)

Tazmo I shall be using your avy.


Chouji's legacy will live on.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2011)

he...he changed it back?! *__*


----------



## Ral (Jan 28, 2011)

- Sadly yes, yes he did.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2011)

i see the vbulletin icon on mine!


----------



## Ral (Jan 28, 2011)

He changed it back to normal. 

I have an idea but someone needs to make a gif of it first. 

Yes, favicons can be gifs too ya know!


----------



## Amrun (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I always saw only the vbulletin icon and it made me sads.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2011)

Still Chouji for me.


----------



## Ral (Jan 28, 2011)

BROWSER GLITCH.

inb4 random Sasuke favicon.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 28, 2011)

Chouji dnw.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 28, 2011)

Those companies are desperate to wins fans.:ho


----------



## SpoonTypeR (Jan 28, 2011)

It finally happened after 8 long years. Why am I still here?


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 28, 2011)

lol Choji.


----------



## PAiNLESS (Jan 29, 2011)

It's sad, the domain I have grew up with has been taken away. : (

I used to have a domain: vizanime.com they have also took it away from me. I never knew such thing as viz. They really messed it up now. 

Let's hope for the best, those old farts will realize their mistakes. Moneywhores!


----------



## kidloco (Jan 29, 2011)

kidoco for mod and adm


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

EDIT: Gooba should only receive extra admin powers if he changes his name to "Emperor Chouji."


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 29, 2011)

Not reading this whole thread. However doesn't really matter what the name is. It's still the same forum anyway with the same people.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

Did this thread seriously reach 22 pages ?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 29, 2011)

Raiden, you're confusing me with your Tazmo-copy av.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 29, 2011)

Kidloco for Admiral.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Raiden, you're confusing me with your Tazmo-copy av.



I am Tazmo.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jan 29, 2011)

This is much better ..


----------

